# 2 FEET OF SNOW IN EVANSTON!!!!!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I fall for it every year....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, me too.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never heard of the place.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

haha that's great


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I now see these posts and look forward to them. 8)


----------

